# Kanger Mpt3



## andro (29/3/14)

Is normal that does use a lot more liquid than the aerotank? 
And my glass got stucked on the top part of metal. Any idea how to get it loose without breaking it ?


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

My first try would be to soak in very warm water and then try to get it off.


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

Will do as soon as i finish the liquid . I must say that i didnt like citrus juice before. But i do now in this tank .


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Hope you come right - let us know and yes obviously first finish the juice.


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

andro said:


> Is normal that does use a lot more liquid than the aerotank?
> And my glass got stucked on the top part of metal. Any idea how to get it loose without breaking it ?


It is possible, think the mPT3 has lower ohm coils than the Aerotank so vaporizes more quickly. How do you find the vape on the Mini? And compared to the Aerotank? What and whose citrus juice are you vaping?


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

Lot of vapour on the mini . I normally close the holes on the aerotank so the mini draw in more air . But really satisfying. I will use it on a smaller battery for everyday. I still prefer the aerotank but love the size and the look of the mini . Less throat hit as well on the mini so for that is better the aerotank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

Another thing is the flavour . More concentrate on the tongue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

andro said:


> Lot of vapour on the mini . I normally close the holes on the aerotank so the mini draw in more air . But really satisfying. I will use it on a smaller battery for everyday. I still prefer the aerotank but love the size and the look of the mini . Less throat hit as well on the mini so for that is better the aerotank


Thanks, saw in another thread you are not using the mPT3 on a VV/VW device, which makes it even more awesome imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

The liqua citrus mix . Gonna order @Oupa on monday a itaste vV v3 and some other goodies and some of his VM juices to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

No luck my tank just broke. I have a replacement at home .......l


----------

